# Trail Camera's



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Am I the only one who's like a child on Christmas morning every time I pull the card from a trail camera!?


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

You are not alone Mattuk. I love checking out what has been lurking around in the dark.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thats good to hear bar-d! Thats the first fox I've ever had on it are the coyotes hard to get as well?


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Very rare for me to see a coyote on camera. See a lot of raccoons, hogs and a few bobcats. I also see a lot of deer pic sequences where one or more of the deer are all looking the same direction which leads me to believe coyotes are in the vicinity. Usually after an incident like that there are no more pictures for a couple of hours.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

That sounds like things over here with the feral cats moving through an area, it takes a good rain shower to wash all the scent away before the deer start moving again.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes yotes seem like they are difficult to capture. Not sure why...perhaps in and out too fast. I know they are there, tracks. However no photos.

And yes....I look forward to seeing what has been there


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Not alone at all..... one of my favorite things to do!!!


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Chris those bucks from Mossy Oaks still get me all bent out of shape.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

ebbs said:


> Chris those bucks from Mossy Oaks still get me all bent out of shape.


No joke... talk about a tease? I would have never guessed that bucks like that would be passing thru that area.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> No joke... talk about a tease? I would have never guessed that bucks like that would be passing thru that area.


That's the sad part, just passing through, NOT holding them. Good luck crossing paths at the same time.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I have a trail cam that I use to capture pictures of a different sort of predator. I set it up at the cabin to photo anyone coming down the drive and again as they are leaving, so at least I'll have a license # and probably a face. I also take a moment to thank my neighbor for looking things over once a week or so. He thinks I see his tire tracks even when it has rained.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I was thinking more like this Don.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice pics Matt. I don't use one for spotting game, yet.


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

my wife just bought me the Primos Truth cam 60 matrix for an anniversary present. I can't wait to get it out and on some game.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thank you Don. Sooner or later I want to see your next big Mule deer or Elk in a trail camera photo!

You'll love it Helmet_s!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I have one i picked up last summer. I can't wait to go out to get the pics when I have it out. I've gotten one coyote picture so far. Didn't turn out good. Doesn't take fast action shots. Definitely a game changer and alot of fun to see what's running around when I'm not looking. Tom


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Is that how you got your Turkey photo Tom?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Yes. I'm still trying to figure out this pic uploading thing. I'm not exactly a technical computer kind of guy. I have several very nice pics from the camera and elsewhere I'll eventually get to.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Helmet_S said:


> my wife just bought me the Primos Truth cam 60 matrix for an anniversary present. I can't wait to get it out and on some game.


Happy Anniversary !


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

x2 on your Annaversary HS !

They are nice...just beware of someone wanting them more than you...I have had 2 lifted in the past 4 years.

Matt...were those fox in the one photo ? Looked like alot of them. I see you have a Wildview..I have a couple of those also.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Sorry Helmet_s I didn't say Happy Anniversary!

Brian there is one fox in the front of the photo the rest are fallow. Its a crap shot but it showed the 2 in one photo. I sat there tonight, there were 3 foxes in my field the fallow were in the field behind me which is not ours. Sodding things I give up!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Are you allowed to put out bait, corn, apples, beans, or carrots ? Draw them over to your side. Perhaps try a decoy ?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

They're in our field every bloody night Brian! Thats the problem.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

But you cannot use a lantern ? Or...are they just there when you are not ?


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

Thank you for the anniversary comments.

It always seems that anything I hunt is always opposite of where I sit. I deer hunt on a 60 acre peice of ground that has a 30 acre lake in the middle. the peice is retangular in shape and the lake is like a big pie and basically splits the peice in two length wise. I will sit on one side of the lake for a few days and see them on the other and then I will switch and so will they. it is frustraiting. I have considered just going out there a practicing the 400 yard shots that I would be presented with and sniping them sneaky deer when they start playing their games. I seriously think they are just screwing with me.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I know the feeling but I would be poaching!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Helmet_S said:


> Thank you for the anniversary comments.
> 
> It always seems that anything I hunt is always opposite of where I sit. I deer hunt on a 60 acre peice of ground that has a 30 acre lake in the middle. the peice is retangular in shape and the lake is like a big pie and basically splits the peice in two length wise. I will sit on one side of the lake for a few days and see them on the other and then I will switch and so will they. it is frustraiting. I have considered just going out there a practicing the 400 yard shots that I would be presented with and sniping them sneaky deer when they start playing their games. I seriously think they are just screwing with me.


LOL you know they are. Buy a boat !


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

there is already a little jon boat out there. i have thought about getting it setup similar to a duck for and using it for deer hunting the man the wind is always whipping across that lake. It is cold enough to sit in a deer stand 60-80 yards off the water let alone on the water. longer shots might just be alot more fun anyways. hahaha.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I am bettting on your long shots ! Practice pratice practice ..... and show us photos.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Not what I was looking for! Dave the driver was pleased with his photograph!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Wow look at the spread on that buck Don Quixote.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

You guys are greening up and we are still sitting here cold and brown. The wheat is the only thing starting to pop...but that is always green.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Our rape is rocketing away too.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Helmet_S said:


> there is already a little jon boat out there. i have thought about getting it setup similar to a duck for and using it for deer hunting the man the wind is always whipping across that lake. It is cold enough to sit in a deer stand 60-80 yards off the water let alone on the water. longer shots might just be alot more fun anyways. hahaha.


 Simple solution-- Get a mannequin, dress it up, put in boat, set it up on opposite side of lake from your stand-- you'll have more deer around you then you'll know what to do with!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

ha ha...yeah Rick. Scare crow tacktics at work !


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

hassell said:


> Simple solution-- Get a mannequin, dress it up, put in boat, set it up on opposite side of lake from your stand-- you'll have more deer around you then you'll know what to do with!!


That is awesome. Two seasons ago I just let the other guy that somehow has permission to hunt the same property scare everything towards me. He is a major city boy and doesn't know much of anything about hunting other than how to pull the trigger. sighting in his rifle is apparently a big challenge for him since a couple of years ago he shot at a buck 30 yards away three times and missed all three.

We also have a big problem with trespassers on this property. It is only a couple of miles outside of town and there is a pretty sizeable subdivision about 1/2 mile through the woods on one side. I have ran off numerious hunters and fishers that try sneaking in. Hunters are always ignorant with me but usually leave peacefully after exchanging words. The fisherman always respond really well when they see me walking up with my pistol in my hand.

Anyways hopefully here soon I will be posting some pictures from my new trailcamera. I haven't been out to put it up yet and I will be camping this weekend so it won't be until at least next weekend before I get a chance to hang it.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I usually start putting my cameras out in July for the area I bowhunt in. I like to check them once a week and sometimes it is hard to leave them that long, I get so anxious to see what has been coming around. Last year I had problems with the bears messing with the cameras. They never destroyed a camera just ruined the bunjee straps that attach the camera to the trees. I'll have to see if I can come up with something that will hold up to them a little better.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Helmet_S said:


> I have ran off numerious hunters and fishers that try sneaking in. Hunters are always ignorant with me but usually leave peacefully after exchanging words. The fisherman always respond really well when they see me walking up *with my pistol in my hand*.
> 
> Anyways hopefully here soon I will be posting some pictures from my new trailcamera. I haven't been out to put it up yet and I will be camping this weekend so it won't be until at least next weekend before I get a chance to hang it.


Yeah I bet!!









Have fun Helmet_s

Looking forward to those photo's!

Ruger have you thought about a padlock and chain or a ratchet strap?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

This is more what I want. I've been watching a pair of foxes here but this is a different vixen that the dog fox chased out of the field the other night. She's old and has bad mange.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Ruger said:


> I usually start putting my cameras out in July for the area I bowhunt in. I like to check them once a week and sometimes it is hard to leave them that long, I get so anxious to see what has been coming around. Last year I had problems with the bears messing with the cameras. They never destroyed a camera just ruined the bunjee straps that attach the camera to the trees. I'll have to see if I can come up with something that will hold up to them a little better.


Just remember the longer the camera stays on the tree the more abuse it is likely to take.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I think mostly what has messed up my cameras is cubs climbing the trees that I have my cameras set on or I put them on oak brush and the bears are after the acorns in the bush and mess up the cameras. It always sucks to lose a weeks worth of pictures because the cameras got messed up. I have had to delete thousands of pictures off of the memory cards of leaves blowing in the wind when a camera gets turned or messed up and every time the wind blows the leaves it takes a picture. Thats ok tho I have gotten some pretty cool pictures, lots of elk, deer, bears, some coyotes a couple of lions and a bobcat and even a picture of my sister when she was out hunting.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I think I'd be happy with what you get Ruger!


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Here is a few of my trail cam pictures. I'll post some more later.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice variety of game. Thats a great 6x and a nice close up of junior too.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Ruger thanks for sharing, some lovely photo's.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

nosy spike...he should be a nice youngster this season.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Some beautiful country Ruger.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

All the evenings I sat in this field the last few weeks of the season and nothing. Now its not even nearly dark and the b******s are out!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Looks like they're showing you what you can kiss !


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Well thats about right!


----------

